# Descaling



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

How often do you guys descale the silvia? Also, would you recommend a particular product? There seems to be quite a mixed opinion on this...


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I descale about once a month.

This will differ depending on frequency/usage/water quality, but if you are using decent water (e.g Brita filtered or volvic) you shouldn't need it that often.

Best products are probably Puly Baby and Urnex Dezcal

Both are readily available, and gentle on the boiler.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

+1 on Puly Baby I found the cheapest was ebay, must admit I do leave it in the boiler for a while before pumping it through.

Good video on descaling the Silvia by Gail & Kat http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com, well worth a look


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally descaled my Silvia after 2 years! The steam knob had become stiff too. Always used water softer treated domestic supply through Brita filters. Really hard untreated tap water in my area! Steam knob back to usual smooth action and very little of anything came out in the descale water! Our kettle insides are as new even though. 3yrs old this way!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Did mine at the w/e. I used a liquid descaler but I cocked up the measuring as my one year old kid was nipping at my heals so I lost focus, added up wrong and it ended up being a 1/2 strength mixture. Still, the machine is always treated to Brita filtered water and doesn't get used massively so I think I'll be fine.

My normal routine will be (only had the machine one month so far) a monthly de-scale just to be on the safe side but looking at our kettle which gets the same Brita filtered water and is clean as a whistle, that is probably overkill.

If I should NOT be using liquid descaler and should be using crystals or coffee machine specific descaler, SHOUT ! Don't want to damage anything.

TIA

O


----------



## telecastersteve (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I ordered some baby puly from amazon but it looks as though they've sent normal puly descaler - is this on to use (on a Silvia) or is it too strong/harsh? I c amt seem to find anything to say what the difference is between them


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

telecastersteve said:


> Hi guys, I ordered some baby puly from amazon but it looks as though they've sent normal puly descaler - is this on to use (on a Silvia) or is it too strong/harsh? I c amt seem to find anything to say what the difference is between them


No, they are the same and you can use them on your Silvia. I used the same on my Classic bought from Amazon with no problems. Just follow the instructions for descaling on the packet.


----------



## telecastersteve (Jan 23, 2013)

Many thanks - I'd literally just poured it into the reservoir when I noticed it looked different!


----------



## roosttylor (Mar 31, 2015)

My limited experience and observations tell me that the main reason for temperature instability during a shot is due to the temperature of the water entering the boiler and insulation would not help with that. Or would it?

_______________


www.solitairechamp.biz


----------

